# MultiMAN updates to be compatible with upcoming PS3 4.21CFW



## MarcusRaven (Sep 26, 2012)

> It appears we may not be stuck on 3.55 CFW much longer. Deank has provided us with some conformation that this new CFW labeled *Red Power's 4.21* is indeed real. multiMAN has been updated to version 04.06.00 so this CFW is compatible when it is released to the public, There also was speculation that this CFW may need a reDRM dongle in order to use the CFW. That was false information as deank also confirms this CFW will not need a dongle of any sort.



_Source_

So this seems very promising. It continues on to say that the MultiMAN update hasn't been fully tested with the CFW yet, but since it hasn't been released to the public yet that makes sense.

I'll be keeping a close eye on this one.


----------



## VashTS (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh boy I can't wait for the shit storm this is going to cause. Glad it's coming from china, doubt sony can sue anyone there. I was just reading about this on another hax site I frequent.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 26, 2012)

The multiman is ready to update right now but I wont update it until there is 4.21 cfw available at first. I understand that you must have 3.55 CFW for 4.21 CFW to work properly. Again, since he said there will be no need a dongle at all however chinese link said it is going to be one or might be. According to this: Red Power now called Blue Disk, DRM-Infected PS3 dongle required. *CONFUSION*


----------



## Pong20302000 (Sep 26, 2012)

bearmon2010 said:


> The multiman is ready to update right now but I wont update it until there is 4.21 cfw available at first. I understand that you must have 3.55 CFW for 4.21 CFW to work properly. Again, since he said there will be no need a dongle at all however chinese link said it is going to be one or might be. According to this: Red Power now called Blue Disk, DRM-Infected PS3 dongle required. *CONFUSION*


well heres the reply about what it says

得到RED POWER的人员回复—— 系统只能在3.55刷，刷机风险与3.55升级到官方4.21相同。


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 26, 2012)

Please translate it in English?


----------



## MarcusRaven (Sep 26, 2012)

> RED POWER personnel recovery - only 3.55 brush, Brush risk 3.55 upgrade to the official 4.21.



Google translate didn't do a great job of it, but my guess is that there's a risk of it installing as 4.21 official and then failing the rest, thus making you stuck on 4.21 with no hope? Not sure.

EDIT: Okay, so the iffy-ness of this is starting to set in. The YouTube Video they have of it running has a GLARING cut in it. 1:07, place your mouse cursor on the right edge of the screen when they're just about to skip the opening video. Then when the main menu of the game pops up, you see that it no longer lines up because they cut the video to a more zoomed in view. To me, this seems iffy.

[yt]cuwHN6UbU6A[/yt]

I understand that to play the intro video and logos it would have to work, but that cut in the video makes me think something's up. I hope I didn't post this info too soon. >.


----------



## Dork (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh fuck, I just upgraded to 4.25.


----------



## narutofan777 (Sep 26, 2012)

what does this mean for new games?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 26, 2012)

MarcusRaven said:


> > RED POWER personnel recovery - only 3.55 brush, Brush risk 3.55 upgrade to the official 4.21.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was already explained at china source:



> This is the explanation from the tester.
> 
> 昨天测的时候录了2段运行DOA5的视频，本以为万无一失了，于是录完就收了东西。结果到电脑上一看，第一段前面部分没录到，而第二段又不能让大家看到第 一次运行游戏MM修改SFO版本的那个细节了，当时懒得再搬上东西去重新录了，会议室那个投影仪用起来也太麻烦了（吊得老高）。于是想着反正前面从MM进 去运行的过程都一样，于是剪辑到了一起，也就出现了开始的时间比MM出来后的系统时间晚一点。
> 
> Translation: Made two video of DOA5 and packed up. Found the first one missed the beginning while the second one was not filmed to the end. So combined them.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Sep 26, 2012)

Still, blatent video cuts like that greatly reduce credibility nowadays. Especially with something as touch as PS3 hacking. Personally, I don't see why they couldn't just start over and make sure they got the whole thing in one cut, but that's just me.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 26, 2012)

Ease your doubt and just wait. Right now, Deank is the faithful of Multiman so he said its real. He knows something that we don't.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Sep 26, 2012)

bearmon2010 said:


> Ease your doubt and just wait. Right now, Deank is the faithful of Multiman so he said its real. He knows something that we don't.



Fair enough. It is only day one.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 26, 2012)

MarcusRaven said:


> bearmon2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Ease your doubt and just wait. Right now, Deank is the faithful of Multiman so he said its real. He knows something that we don't.
> ...



Here:







Its not mine.. Deank's Multiman is announcing and it's update  is available right now. For me, I won't do it until 4.21 CFW is available first.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 26, 2012)

I will believe it when I see it, on top of that it doesn't look promising if dongles are already being talked about.

also this from PS3 hax:

http://www.ps3hax.net/2012/09/some-problems-with-red-power-debunking-or-just-fighting/

like I said it doesn't look good and it seems you have to PAY to use this new cfw.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 26, 2012)

Its rumor right now. I hope that Deank is right not to use dongle.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 26, 2012)

a new CFW? that's interesting, but it seems suspicious to me.



			
				quotes from PS3hax.net said:
			
		

> Blue Disk is compatible with downgradable consoles ONLY, and can be updated to from 3.55 or below.


So, it's not a real custom firmware 4.21.
You can't update from any


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes cyan makes much sense.
What I am guessing is that the exploit is used for the 3.55 to make the system "open". Using that hole other things (ie. 4.21 cfw) are brought in but keeping the hole intact. If you update to ofw 4.21, the whole is already covered hence the illegal goods cannot come.

Maybe this cfw has integrated the keys and some features but not everything from 4.21. I think I remember them saying homebrew apps (others) don't work.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 26, 2012)

wouldn't mind if a custom firmware turned up now. the idea of being able to run my own games off the hdd is appealing


----------



## Arras (Sep 26, 2012)

Even if you are able to install this from OFW 4.21, most people (like me) are on 4.25 now anyway >_>


----------



## ganons (Sep 26, 2012)

Would love to see wiiflow style backup loader for PS3


----------



## Clarky (Sep 26, 2012)

Arras said:


> Even if you are able to install this from OFW 4.21, most people (like me) are on 4.25 now anyway >_>



Wasn't the 4.25 update mainly to add extra cloud space for PSN+ customers? If so I doubt much has changed in security to start touching cloth


----------



## Arras (Sep 26, 2012)

clarky said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > Even if you are able to install this from OFW 4.21, most people (like me) are on 4.25 now anyway >_>
> ...


But if that was the case, why wouldn't they announce a 4.25 CFW/hack in the first place?


----------



## Clarky (Sep 26, 2012)

Arras said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > Arras said:
> ...



Depends what the dev is working with. If they can crack 4.21 then 4.25 shouldn't pain them too much. Then again it is early days right now and we are only drawing silly conclusions from what we know,  not what the devs know


----------



## MarcusRaven (Sep 26, 2012)

ganons said:


> Would love to see wiiflow style backup loader for PS3



You mean with cover flow? MultiMAN already does that, and more:



Spoiler


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 26, 2012)

Another news.....

From deank:



> I see no mentions of DEX in the "What's new"/change log, quite the contrary. And - no - the mM update server is not hacked.
> 
> I just woke up and read some posts about some chinese shtty dongle for 4.21... Just to make it clear - the mM update has nothing to do with it and doesn't need a dongle if used with 4.21cfw. It is a pure speculation I guess, because there are a lot of people around who won't allow another dongle to surface anyway. I don't believe that their dongle (which I doubt it exists at all) will see the light of any day!
> 
> ...


----------



## ganons (Sep 27, 2012)

MarcusRaven said:


> ganons said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to see wiiflow style backup loader for PS3
> ...



I know but its no way near the quality of wiiflow


----------

